# Guard Pigeon



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I have had the unfortunate opportunity to be bit ill lately. Had to spend the last two days in bed. I discovered the tenacity and concern that Betti showed while I was too sick to know. She perch on me for over 24hrs just taking time to run eat something and then fly right back. Whoa to the wary person who tried to bring me water, or pull her from me for a PGWear diaper change-There was much pecking and hard wing slapping! When she was weary of watching me sleep, she would wake me up by pulling my eye lashes and beg for petting. A truer guard pigeon there never was! Pigeons never stop amazing me with their family attitudes. I am so lucky!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! Boni! I sure hope you are feeling more up to par now! Being sick is such a....ah...hassle!

Well, your guard pijie, Betti, is something else! A first here on PT! But, I am not surprised...you have wonderful pijies!!

Mr. Squeaks and I send love, hugs and scritches with WARM HEALING WISHES for a quick and permanent recovery!!

Shi


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

That is so cool! I was just thinking of posting to ask if anyone uses those bird diapers, and here you are! So, do you love them? And, what size? I saw on the website they recommended a large/wide for pigeons. How does your bird like them?
I have heard they are loyal, I guess you are finding out!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope you are feeling better, Boni! What an honor to have such a guardian angel!

Terry


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Roxy, Boni is the inventor of PGwear--when you order, you give your pigeon's measurements, and she makes each one to fit individually. So I'm not sure what website you were looking at. This is hers: http://www.birdwearonline.com/

We use her diapers for our pigeons, and they work great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Roxy may be referring to the Flight Suits, which were developed BEFORE Boni came up with her "new and improved" version!

I have a Flight Suit AND a PGWear...Boni's is just GRRRREAT!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni,

I'm glad your feeling better. Give that guardian angel, Betti a big kiss from me, what a wonderful and caring little creature!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Boni,
Sorry you're not feeling well, but what a cute story. Your birds truly are little angels. 

btw I may have another order for you soon...my pidge family has grown a bit lately


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww Boni - I do hope you continue to recoup - sorry to hear you were so ill lately  But how sweet that you had such a wonderful protector! Hope no one was seriously injuried by the wing slapping  

Hope you continue to feel BETTER!!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Boni, I hope you're feeling better soon. I am familiar with the "guard pigeon" aspect with Sophie. Sometimes I will lie down to rest or nap, and Sophie wants to perch on my arm/hand thrown across my chest. Not my chest, but the arm or hand. If my arm or hand is at my side, she fidgets from foot to foot until it is obligingly placed there for her. Then, she stands guard for awhile, but then her little eyes start to....get....sooo...sleepy...and soon she has dozed off. Of course, if anyone comes near, she is wide awake and it is pecking and wing flapping, she is especially fearsome against the poor doggie who jumps up on the bed. Even though he is 70 pounds, she makes sure he doesn't get too close, and he just warily watches her and sleeps on the foot of the bed. When she is bored with this, she wakes me up by insistent pecking of that same hand, pulling on the tips of my fingers until I wake up. Pigeons are very interesting!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is such a sweet story! I have one or two birds who like to sit on my shoulder but none that have really bonded. I have experienced having my earlobe 'eaten' and lots of 'styling' of my hair.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so sweet. They are very attentive and the ones that are closest to you always seem to know what's going on and respond appropriately. Obviously you weren't feeling well and had to be protected while weak!  That's so cute.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you every one for your kind words. Working at a school is like working at a germ factory! I am better, if you see my other note for the day -we now have egg-age at our house-sigh.... again... but she is soooo worth it. Tommorrow I tell you about my new fan tails!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Thank you every one for your kind words. Working at a school is like working at a germ factory! I am better, if you see my other note for the day -we now have egg-age at our house-sigh.... again... but she is soooo worth it. Tommorrow I tell you about *my new fan tails*!!



FAN TAILS??? DO TELL!! Gonna make diapers for them too? THAT I want to see!  Giant economy size, no doubt!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Go look on my site -I think it is on the store page- My new baby is wearing a dragon fly model!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Go look on my site -I think it is on the store page- My new baby is wearing a dragon fly model!


MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS...HOW BEAUTIFUL!!

WELL DONE!!

Your site is just lovely!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Boni Bird, is it safe to measure for PG wear now or should I wait until Olive is older? She is about 6 weeks now....


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Boni  How adorable!

I've been meaning to email you - but this is a good place to ask too. Do you make the diapers for Doves? I'm guessing I need to give you the measurements, but am also looking for opinions about using these with Doves so they can free fly a little more without worrying about misplaced poopers 

Roxy -- On Boni's site there's a "baby" page -- sooooo cute! http://www.birdwearonline.com/BabyIdeas.html

How is Olive doing? Settling into her new home nicely I hope


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I think she may have outgrown that size...she is doing well but we are having a heck of a time weaning here...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my - yeah Roxy I think so  I didn't realize she'd gotten so big - she is gorgeous (I see your other post now - I'll go check it out).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet it didn't feel too good when she pulled your eyelashes huh? Anyways, I hope you don't have to go through the sick thing again anytime soon, I'm sure Betti would be more pleased if you'd stay healthy  Your little fantails make great models! 
You might just be getting a couple of orders for diapers within the next few months. I have finally convinced one of my friends to get into pigeons! I'm going to her house today to see where she's planning on building her rabbit hutch style cage for the pidgies I'm going to give her. I have a beautiful homer/runt mix (or so we think...talk about random oops babies!) mated to a white carneau hen, so her aunt is letting her take the babies once they get old enough  Hopefully her aunt and dad will let her bring them in if they get diapers for them!


----------

